

Silicon Valley ain’t doing shit to make the world a better place - pastycrinkles
https://medium.com/@alexandrakane/silicon-valley-aint-doing-s-t-to-make-the-world-a-better-place-560731ec3ce7

======
ccvannorman
Apple single handedly created a multi billion dollar industry, giving aspiring
developers like me a big career opportunity, and people worldwide access to
brilliant and standardized tools (medical field alone is chock full of them).

Singularity University is dedicated to solving long term global problems.

Many education startups (including mine) aim to change how basic subjects are
taught and understood globally, increasing global ability and opportunity for
everyone with access to a computer.

Furthermore, the "best/most helpful" inventions often come from people not at
all _interested_ in that space - physicists with no interest in any commercial
tech field discovering QM which led to the modern computer the most prominent
example of this - so even if we didn't care about the world (which many of us
do), the side effect of progress is that it makes more things possible for
everyone.

------
ahomescu1
Off the top of my head, I can think of one counter-example to the title:
Tesla.

